# any difference?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

as you see both these shrimps are almost the same but the prices are not. can anyone explain it?the first one goes to 350$ the second one 950$ and they are both Pure red line.


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

the first one is an SS grade because it has some red on the tail while the second SSS grade one its tail is all white with a red head


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

The JPRL, are based on white and if you look closely at the solid white you can tell the difference.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

KING KONG said:


> the first one is an SS grade because it has some red on the tail while the second SSS grade one its tail is all white with a red head


I think both are hinos


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

The SSS grade one definitely have a more solid/opaque white - it is more noticeable towards the bottom of the body


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

If i was the breeder of both shrimps i will also price it differently not only the grade, look at the difference of the legs. Also if it were me i would sell the female more than the male as i see the one on the left seems to be a male, however this is only me personal opinion.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

MananaP said:


> If i was the breeder of both shrimps i will also price it differently not only the grade, look at the difference of the legs. Also if it were me i would sell the female more than the male as i see the one on the left seems to be a male, however this is only me personal opinion.


even the legs are the same. both of them are females look at the abdomen on the first picture and the antennae seems short.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

MananaP said:


> If i was the breeder of both shrimps i will also price it differently not only the grade, look at the difference of the legs. Also if it were me i would sell the female more than the male as i see the one on the left seems to be a male, however this is only me personal opinion.


If I was the breeder, I'd be very happy to take $350 for any shrimp.  lol I get what you are saying though.

Does anyone actually pay those prices around here? Is there an elite group of shrimp collectors that don't even bother with the boards?


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

There are subtle differences and it is hard to judge based on two individuals but I am sure within a group there will be a bit of a range - some will be better than others. But if you compare the S, SS, SSS and Special grades there is definitely a progression. What you also don't see is the genetics of the line and that is probably something you are also paying for.

from the Benibachi UK site:
_All S, SS, and SSS shrimp come with a Benibachi certificate of authenticty, to prove their origin, bloodline and breeding history. _

The shrimp keepers here might not follow bloodlines but it does play a factor in japan when it comes to pricing their Pure lines.

Also the local prices (i.e from Benibachi USA) is about double what they sell for in Japan.

I am sure if someone had the disposable income or wanted to started their own line with some high grade JPRL they might see it was a worthwhile investment. While their offspring cannot carry the brand name of their parents they will carry the genes.

I would love have to have some "special" grade benibachi or Ebi-ten PRL to start my own line if I had the money. But for the time being I will have to wait until MananaP release this PRL line to the public


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> even the legs are the same. both of them are females look at the abdomen on the first picture and the antennae seems short.


See that's where u are wrong, look at the fullness of color of the legs & the intensity of it. I could be wrong but i believe left is male right is female, this is only from a pictures point of view & seeing them from years of experience.

I have many males that looks like the one in the left. I don't look at anything but the shape of the head, even at a young age you can tell which is male & female.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

MananaP said:


> See that's where u are wrong, look at the fullness of color of the legs & the intensity of it. I could be wrong but i believe left is male right is female, this is only from a pictures point of view & seeing them from years of experience.
> 
> I have many males that looks like the one in the left. I don't look at anything but the shape of the head, even at a young age you can tell which is male & female.


your the shrimp master so I wont argue anymore btw tol may mga pics ako doon na tinag kita sa fb


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> your the shrimp master so I wont argue anymore btw tol may mga pics ako doon na tinag kita sa fb


What's with the half English half ???

Maybe you should just start posting only in your language?

How rude of us others who don't speak your tongue.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

MananaP said:


> See that's where u are wrong, look at the fullness of color of the legs & the intensity of it. I could be wrong but i believe left is male right is female, this is only from a pictures point of view & seeing them from years of experience.
> 
> I have many males that looks like the one in the left. I don't look at anything but the shape of the head, even at a young age you can tell which is male & female.


Interesting, how does one goes about sexing a shrimp based on the shape?


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

jumpsmasher said:


> Interesting, how does one goes about sexing a shrimp based on the shape?


I will just make it simple, as some people tend to have a hard time using/looking at so many different things. Even at juvie age you can tell the males from the females by their head shape almost 100%. Females have more curve on the head while males are straight/flat, also females are more robust than males. Try to experiment from a batch of babies with only having this two points i assure you will be able to tell in time which is which. I also find females grow faster/bigger than males, not all the time though BUT most of the time. 

@Camboy

Did you go home & take those pics? I did see it, very nice.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

MananaP said:


> I will just make it simple, as some people tend to have a hard time using/looking at so many different things. Even at juvie age you can tell the males from the females by their head shape almost 100%. Females have more curve on the head while males are straight/flat, also females are more robust than males. Try to experiment from a batch of babies with only having this two points i assure you will be able to tell in time which is which. I also find females grow faster/bigger than males, not all the time though BUT most of the time.
> 
> @Camboy
> 
> Did you go home & take those pics? I did see it, very nice.


Ah.. yes I can see the difference in the two photos posted by the OP... thank you for the enlightenment - I learned something new today!

The latter explains the last batch of juvies that I separated and moved to a new tank... they are nicely coloured and bigger than the rest... turned out they were all females... lol

Does this apply to all bee shrimps (tigers, taiwan bees) or just CRS in particular?


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

jumpsmasher said:


> Ah.. yes I can see the difference in the two photos posted by the OP... thank you for the enlightenment - I learned something new today!
> 
> The latter explains the last batch of juvies that I separated and moved to a new tank... they are nicely coloured and bigger than the rest... turned out they were all females... lol
> 
> Does this apply to all bee shrimps (tigers, taiwan bees) or just CRS in particular?


I'm not too sure about tigers as i have not fully put all my energy on breeding them, but i would say you can apply the same concept. Taiwan Bee's should be the same as crs/cbs.


----------

